# Difference between AKC and UKC Conformation?



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

So this is based purely on what I could easily find on Youtube. But the UKC GSD dogs in conformation didn't look nearly as over angulated as the AKC dogs?

Was it just a coincidence based on what I happened to click on or is this actually a thing?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Interestingly, I just read the breed standard by AKC and UKC. UKC does mention that the dog should not be over angulated in the rear. AKC does not.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Around here, the UKC judges have a tendency to interpret that as no angulation. They’ve swung to the opposite extreme.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I think I'd rather see too little than too much. The breed founding dogs didn't have much


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Too much, too little is subject to personal opinion, but the correct amount of angulation will result in ability to effortless trotting, AND extreme athletic utility! Any dog that is lacking either is either too angulated or under angulated.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

On the whole I liked the look of the UKC dogs a lot better than the AKC dogs....there were 2 in th AKC group looking pretty extreme for my taste. I like the way the white dog looks when it moves, too bad it was having a tantrum and refusing to be handled. You guys know how I like the whites so now I have to go find a video where the white isn't the bad apple :/


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Well here is a cute little white d


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Kept posting the wrong video...this is the cute white dog with manners


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CYnHQtjHxY
> 
> On the whole I liked the look of the UKC dogs a lot better than the AKC dogs....there were 2 in th AKC group looking pretty extreme for my taste. I like the way the white dog looks when it moves, too bad it was having a tantrum and refusing to be handled. You guys know how I like the whites so now I have to go find a video where the white isn't the bad apple :/


That white dog should've been excused from the ring, for not letting the judge examine it. And the fact that it was the Champions class is a little disconcerting. BTW, that show was 15 minutes from my house!


----------

